# Problema en Fuente de alimentación simétrica regulada y variable 0 a 30V 2A



## EddRoses (Mar 18, 2012)

Hace poco elabore una fuente de alimentación simétrica regulada y variable 0-30V a 2A, apenas ayer se me presento el siguiente problema; al momento de regular con uno de los 2 potenciómetros no aumentaba el voltaje, en cambio entre menos voltaje le suministraba el led se apagaba y conforme le subía de voltaje el led prendía, pero no regulaba no subía el voltaje,no obstante, el otro potenciómetro si regula bien y no me da el mismo problema, tengo conocimientos medios de electrónica, estoy tomando unas clases, que podría ser la falla, podría ser alguna resistencia?

Componentes:
T1 - Transformador con primario adecuado para la red eléctrica (110 o 220V) y secundario de 15+15 para 2A. **
IC1 - Circuito Integrado LM317 (ECG956)
IC2 - Circuito Integrado LM337T (ECG957)
Q1 - Transistor TIP3055
Q2 - Transistor TIP2955
Q3 - Transistor BC548 o similar
Q4 - Transistor BC558 o similar
D1 al D4 - Diodos 1N5804 o similares. **
D5 y D6 - Diodos LED 
C1 y C2 - Condensadores electroliticos 4700uF 35V **
C3 al C6 - Condensadores de 0.1uF (100nF) 50V 
R1 y R2 - Resistencias de 1000 ohms 1/2W
R3 y R4 - Resistencias de 220 ohms 1/2W
R5 y R6 - Resistencias de 0.5 ohm 5W **
R7 y R8 - Resistencias de 470 Kohms 1/2W
P1 y P2 - Potenciometros de 5000 ohms


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 18, 2012)

No creo que haya muchas posibilidades. Si al mover el potenciómetro varía la intensidad del LED es que está circulando demasiada corriente. O el transistor de salida o el regulador correspondiente, o ambos, pasaron a mejor vida. Quizás también el transistor protector de corriente podría provocar ese defecto. Lo primero sería medir los transistores.


----------



## EddRoses (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola amigo, muchísimas gracias por tu disponibilidad, disculpa mi ignorancia, como mido los transistores, si entiendo cual es su estructura y su complejidad, excepto como hacer mediciones, me podrías decir de que manera se hace, en que escala del multimetro y como? 

Gracias de nuevo n.n


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2012)

EddRoses dijo:


> ....... me podrías decir de que manera se hace, en que escala del multimetro y como? ......



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-activos-13/


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 18, 2012)

Pregunta. El pote no debería ser doble para modificar la tensión positiva y negativa simultaneamente?


----------



## EddRoses (Mar 18, 2012)

ok ya medí el transistor TIP2955, y existe continuidad entre el colector y el emisor, hay algún problema en ello? mi transistor esta un poco CAFE

Gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124308/ _

Reemplaza los LEDs por dos diodos en serie o pon una resistencia en serie a cada potenciómetro, para compensar la diferencia de voltaje entre el voltaje del LED y el voltaje de referencia del LM317 (1.25V), cuando los potenciómetros estén en cero ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## EddRoses (Mar 19, 2012)

Gracias por tu gran ayuda Black Tiger1954, si era un transistor(TIP2955) 



También gracias por su disponibilidad elaficionado y Cyborg16, pero he resuelto mi problema


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2012)

De nada Edd. Quizás el disipador no sea adecuado, no debería quemarse teniendo la protección que tiene.


----------



## EddRoses (Mar 20, 2012)

Me recomiendas colocarle uno, amigo?, por que la verdad no se lo había puesto anteriormente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2012)

Si la fuente entrega 2 amperes. imaginemos la peor condición (basándome en los datos que pusiste al principio):
Entrada 20 volts.
Salida en corto 0 volts.
Tensión entre C/E 20 volts.
Corriente 2A.
Parte de la potencia la disipa el regulador de tensión, pero como proporcionalmente es mucho menor que la del transistor vamos a olvidarla. Así que estamos disipando 2*20=40 watts.
Eso es mucho más que el soldador que uso (25 watts). Crees que el transistor va a aguantar la temperatura que se va a generar?


----------



## EddRoses (Mar 20, 2012)

Disculpa mis pocos conocimientos BRO pero desconocía que los V se multiplican por los A del transformador, y eso conlleva a los Watts en cada salida(+/-) si es que no me equivoco, mis maestros no me enseñan lo suficiente,  entonces colocare un disipador a los TIP solamente? Gracias por tu ayuda n.n


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yo te diría que ya que le ponés disipador, no te cuesta nada incluir a los reguladores, a los semiconductores no les gusta mucho que digamos la temperatura veraniega (calor).


----------



## EddRoses (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok amigo muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## powerful (Mar 20, 2012)

Resurrectioncol estuvo probando el mismo ckto: problema con fuente regulada, a lo mejor ya solucionó el problema.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola.

Esa fuente no buena.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/ _
Si tienes tiempo mira todo el tema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Mar 24, 2012)

Justo en este momento acabo de terminar esa fuente. El problema era *idéntico* al que menciona EddRoses. Me puse a revisar y midiendo voltajes en la linea principal (en mi caso era la parte negativa la que fallaba) encontraba todo bien hasta la entrada del LM337. A la salida tenía 0V aproximadamente. Me propuse dos hipótesis: 
1. Me vendieron el regulador defectuoso.
2. No tuve cuidado a la hora de soldarlo y lo dejé mucho tiempo con el cautín encima, lo que causó el daño en el regulador.

Compré nuevamente un LM337, lo monté (esta vez con mas cuidado, esperando unos minutos entre cada pin que hubiera soldado antes de seguir con el otro, y haciendo todo el proceso con el disipador para TO220) y ualá  Todo perfecto!

Ahora, unos comentarios: Definitivamente los transistores TIP necesitan un disipador, ya que son los que manejan toda la corriente de salida y cuando rondan un poco más de 1A con esta fuente empiezan a calentarse significativamente. Por los reguladores no me preocuparía tanto. Añado unas fotos para que vean el disipador que le puse a los transistores.

elaficionado, leí todos lo que escribiste en el otro post acerca de esta misma fuente pero lamentablemente para esa fecha ya tenía comprados todos los componentes, diseñada la pcb e impreso el circuito, por lo que no me quedó otra opción que seguir con mi proyecto. Sin embargo, las aplicaciones que le exijo a esta fuente están dentro del ámbito académico y experimental de campos como los circuitos lógicos y amplificadores de baja señal, para lo cual me ha parecido buena la fuente.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola.

Si puedes haz este cambio (el de la línea rojo), para que los reguladores trabajen correctamente. El resto queda como está.

Ver el archivo adjunto 12996


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## powerful (Mar 25, 2012)

Resurrectioncol, recuerdas que te comentamos lo mismo que ahora te sugiere elaficionado. 
Si te das cuenta en tu circuito al cual tanto te aferras y no quieres modificar , la corriente que circula por R3 es constante: 1.25V/R3 toda esa corriente debería pasar al potenciometro P1 y fijar el voltaje en la salida del regulador LM317 ,.....pero no sucede esto la IR3 se bifurca por la base de Q1, cada vez que jales más corriente por la salida le quitaras corriente al potenciometro y caerá menos voltaje en él y por lo tanto en la salida del regulador,...lo mismo ocurre en el regulador negativo.
Lo mejor que puedes hacer es lo que te sugiere elaficionado marcado en rojo ya que tienes todo comprado e implementado.



Resurrectioncol, tu exclamas ualá...Todo perfecto!
Se que existe la libertad de expresión en el FORO, pero tu exclamación induce al error a los foristas con menos conocimientos al tratar de implementar la fuente.
Dices que cuando sacas más de un amp los trans se calientan,...te pregunto? al sacar 1Amp considerando un hfe(Beta)=50 del TIP3055 tendriamos por Ib = 1000mA/50= 20mA ,¿cómo es posible sacar esa corriente? si por la resistencia R3 sólo circula 1.25V/220 Ohm= 5.68mA . La única forma es que el LM317 no este regulando .
Espero que los moderadores se pronuncien, nos corrigen las formas en demasía, pero deberían ser igual de estrictos cuando se induce al error voluntaria o involuntáriamente.........................................SEúO.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 25, 2012)

Es evidente que tal cual está la fuente, no va a trabajar bien.
De movida, se haga lo que se haga la caída de tensión de la resistencia censora de corriente no está compensada.
La solución que propone elaficionado es correcta, pero así deja de trabajar la protección de corriente, ya que el BC no va a lograr bajar la tensión de la base del transistor de salida.
Lo que subo es una solución intermedia que prácticamente no necesita modificar nada.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Mar 25, 2012)

bueno cuando escribí el desafortunado "ualá" me refería a que pasé de tener 0.8mV a 18V, y simplemente asumí que había 1A cuando le puse 10V a una carga de 10Ω. Esto calentó los transistores, aunque en ese momento no verifiqué la gran caída de voltaje a la salida al exigirle esta corriente a la fuente. 
Me excuso sinceramente y maldigo el día en el que hice clic en el link de esa fuente, porque solo me ha traído gastos, estrés y ahora un regaño por parte de powerful. Creo que lo más relajante en este momentó sera tirar a la basura esa cosa, aunque el hecho de ver que puede tener una solución me lleva a pensarlo dos veces. Me imagino que para un estudiante novato como yo en este momento será mejor comprar una fuente en vez de intentar construirla, hasta el dia en que quizás aprenda algo más. Perdón, y gracias.


----------



## powerful (Mar 25, 2012)

yo no me tomo la atribución de regañar a nadie Resurrectioncol,...mi intención es solamente esclarecer que la fuente no funciona correctamente y te lo he argumentado con números no con adjetivos altisonantes, me lo pude haber callado y dejar que otros foristas tengan problemas al implementarla.
Saludos y disculpas si involuntariamente te afecté anímicamente.


----------



## Christopher091888 (May 27, 2012)

Resurrectioncol dijo:


> Justo en este momento acabo de terminar esa fuente. El problema era *idéntico* al que menciona EddRoses. Me puse a revisar y midiendo voltajes en la linea principal (en mi caso era la parte negativa la que fallaba) encontraba todo bien hasta la entrada del LM337. A la salida tenía 0V aproximadamente. Me propuse dos hipótesis:
> 1. Me vendieron el regulador defectuoso.
> 2. No tuve cuidado a la hora de soldarlo y lo dejé mucho tiempo con el cautín encima, lo que causó el daño en el regulador.
> 
> ...



hola podrias añadir tu circuito y la pcb, se ve genial tu fuente


----------



## Checa (May 27, 2012)

Hola amigo yo se cual es tu problema si te fijas en el datasheet del regulador de tension el LM en los dibujos de algunos circuitos explicativos el resistor que estas poniendo en serie con el regulador va en paralelo. 
En el data te lo explica bien detallado, a mi me paso algo parecido y con unos colegas pudimos resolverlo.
Ojala te funcione, suerte


----------



## zal (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola! tengo un problema parecido con mi fuente, en ella la salida de la parte negativa no regula, obtengo la misma tensión que a la entrada del LM 337. Revise el circuito y no tengo cortocircuito en las patas 2 y 3, tampoco  el integrado esta mal montado. Puede ser que este quemado el LM 337?

Este es el esquema

Gracias!!


----------



## koin (Abr 11, 2013)

Puede que D1 esté quemado, revisalo o desmontalo y prueba el voltaje a la salida
si no es eso, entonces debe ser el lm337 
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/575612/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zal (Abr 11, 2013)

koin dijo:


> Puede que D1 esté quemado, revisalo o desmontalo y prueba el voltaje a la salida
> si no es eso, entonces debe ser el lm337
> Saludos


Ya desmonte el diodo y sigue igual.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 12, 2013)

zal dijo:


> Hola! tengo un problema parecido con mi fuente, en ella la salida de la parte negativa no regula, obtengo la misma tensión que a la entrada del LM 337. Revise el circuito y no tengo cortocircuito en las patas 2 y 3, tampoco  el integrado esta mal montado. Puede ser que este quemado el LM 337?
> 
> Este es el esquema
> 
> Gracias!!


1º Segun tu circuitos dibujado los capacitores estan al reves
2º Los resistores R1 y R2 debieran de ser de por lo menos 120Ω en adelante,yo sugiero unos 220Ω
3º Fijate bien que la distribucion de las patas o pines del LM317 y LM337 nos son iguales....


----------

